# Resin Cobra GT fun



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

*I just got a batch of resin Cobra GT bodies finished and was curious as to what new body colors would be fun aside from the neon green I show below ? Also what about glass color ? Currently I have clear , drk smoke , LT smoke , and a blue but don't care to have too much . I just like the fun look of the green with smoked glass !*

*Bear :wave:*


----------



## LDThomas (Nov 30, 1999)

The Canary Yellow looks promising...


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Good choice LD, easy to spot on the track, jus say'n...RM


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

I like 'em! My old geezer eyes could see those on the track! No neon pink?

-Paul


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

what Paul asked


----------



## Black Oxxpurple (Jul 3, 2011)

I need one in green, red, yellow, and blue. All with smoke glass please.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Butterscotch would be cool!!


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

Black Oxxpurple said:


> I need one in green, red, yellow, and blue. All with smoke glass please.


 *No red just yet but likely later this week . What looks like red in my lousy picture is actually a NEON brite orange ! So for the guys with the eye issues like me LOL that too is another great choice !*
* Actually the neon green and neon orange colors match the neon tires I have in .336 and also now in Orings as well ! Hell if your really over the top I have glow in dark .336 tires and matching Orings and could likely do it either in the body or the glass LOL !*

*Bear :wave:*


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

*Ok so someone asked that I post what I plan to sell these for ? I will put some up on my site for sale I guess for under $9.00 ea later and fill in some more colors later maybe then too .*
* I don't want to have these all the time but suppose using up the mold would be the right thing atleast.*

*Bear :wave: *


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

You could also post up a few in S&S if you want Bear. Make one listing and list the available colors (and numbers of each). Go to options (the box under the written description) and click multiple items. You will have to edit the listing itself as you sell out of a color. If you don't want to accept paypal or pay the small fee, click I want to collect payment myself, and the whole process is free. Request payment as a gift through paypal in the description...


***Make sure you check that "you're collecting payment yourself" each time you edit. It might go back to the default mode.***


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

bearsox said:


> *Ok so someone asked that I post what I plan to sell these for ? I will put some up on my site for sale I guess for under $9.00 ea later and fill in some more colors later maybe then too .*
> * I don't want to have these all the time but suppose using up the mold would be the right thing atleast.*
> 
> *Bear :wave: *


link 2 U'r site please Bear ??
Pete


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

Bubba 123 said:


> link 2 U'r site please Bear ??
> Pete


*Here ya go Pete ! http://ballsoutho.webs.com/*

*Bear :wave:*


----------

